# Mirjam Weichselbraun wieder Single



## FrankEF (17 Apr. 2007)

"Ich bin wieder Single"
"Dancing Stars"-Lichtblick Mirjam Weichselbraun durchlebt die schwersten Tage ihres Lebens. Während der ORF-Tanzshow gibt sie die strahlende Moderatorin, doch im Inneren ist ihr zum Heulen zumute! Exklusiv in TV-MEDIA verrät sie: "Ja, Marque und ich haben uns

Drei Jahre lang war sie mit Sänger Marque glücklich. Vor ein paar Wochen dann die Erkenntnis, die so viele Fernbeziehungen scheitern lässt: Durch die Entfernung haben sich die Partner auseinander gelebt. Gemeinsam haben die beiden die Entscheidung getroffen, sich zu trennen. Offen spricht die 25-jährige Tirolerin mit TV-MEDIA über ihre beiden (!) Trennungen: Denn es ist nicht nur Schluss mit Marque, sondern auch mit ihrer täglichen Show bei MTV! 

TV-MEDIA: Woran ist eure Liebe zerbrochen?

Mirjam: Es gab einige Gründe, wobei die fehlende Zeit und örtliche Trennung sicher nicht hilfreich waren. 

TV-MEDIA: Du bist megaerfolgreich, Marques Karriere dümpelt so vor sich hin. Konnte er mit dir einfach nicht Schritt halten?

Mirjam: Er ist ein großartiger Musiker. Seine Karriere dümpelt nicht dahin, sondern er hat sich dazu entschieden einen neuen Weg zu gehen. Das finde ich mutig. Außerdem haben wir uns beruflich nicht aneinander gemessen, sondern sind miteinander ein Stück unseres Lebens gegangen. 


TV-MEDIA: Hast du nun von Männern die Nase voll, oder bist du bereit für eine neue Liebe?

Mirjam: Nein, ich brauche jetzt erst einmal Zeit für mich...


----------



## Popey (22 Apr. 2007)

na dann mal ran an die bulleten


----------



## Popey (23 Mai 2007)

hmm bisher is wohl nix geworden wah


----------



## Punisher (25 Feb. 2011)

Wie ist denn ihr momentaner Status? Ich wäre auch mal wieder frei


----------

